# مقوم الانف-المشط العجيب-الة الاظافر المطوره-الفراوله (البيع جمله فقط)



## صالح (14 يناير 2010)

الســــلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفكم بنات لا يفوتكم تم التخفيض على الة الاظافر والشباصه العجيبه ومقوم الانف والفراوله الاصلية 

والبيع للجمله فقط ما ابيع مفرق اطلاقا البيع للتاجرات او البائعات او اصحاب المحلات بس بجد لا يفوتكم 

الاظافر المطوره -الحبه 30ريال يعني الدرزن 360ريال 

الشباصه العجيبه-الحبه 20ريال يعني الدرزن 240ريال وفوق 3 درازن راح احسب الحبه 18 ريال 

مقوم الانف -الحبه 10ريال يعني الدرزن 120 ريال 

الفراوله الاصليه-الحبه 10 ريال يعني الدرزن 120 ريال 

والتوصيل لبنات الرياض عن طريق المندوب ويا خذ حق مشوواره اما براء الرياض الشحن في زاجل او الصاعدي او السيف او المقيطيب والشحن يوميا 

بمعنى عند التحويل نشحن ع طول اذا تم التحويل في وقت مناسب 



ملاحظه// الايميل والرقم امانه للنساء فقط -ورجاء لا تكلم الا الجاادات - للطلب فقط ما عندي وقت للسوم او الاستفساركل شي باين في الموضوع منعا عن الاحراج ​الرجال رساله فقط وسوف يتم الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## fatoom (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مقوم الانف-المشط العجيب-الة الاظافر المطوره-الفراوله (البيع جمله فقط)*

هـلا والله كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير 

انــاا ابي مقووم الانـف بس ابي الوردي مو الازرق الكبير
وشكــرا 

لا إله الا الله 
استغفر الله 
سبحـان الله 
الحمد الله


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مقوم الانف-المشط العجيب-الة الاظافر المطوره-الفراوله (البيع جمله فقط)*

غريبه هذا موووضوعي ... كيف تنسخه وتنسبه لك الله يهديك ...كان قلت لي وفداااك ماراح اقول شي


----------

